# [solved] Cacti funktioniert nicht

## think4urs11

Hab mir eben nach längerer Zeit wieder Cacti installieren wollen, was aber leider nicht funktioniert.

Beim erstmaligen Zugriff auf http://localhost/cacti erscheint lediglich die Fehlermeldung

 *Quote:*   

> Fatal error: Call to undefined function mysql_pconnect() in /usr/share/php5/adodb/drivers/adodb-mysql.inc.php on line 382

 

Google, Foren und Co. haben mich bisher leider nicht weitergebracht. Lediglich das Cacti wohl sein eigenes adodb nutzen will habe ich gelesen, nur wie man das erzwingt ....   :Question: 

installiert ist

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-db/mysql-5.0.84-r1  USE="community perl ssl -berkdb -big-tables -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -latin1 -max-idx-128 -minimal -profiling (-selinux) -static" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/php-5.2.11-r1  USE="apache2 bzip2 cgi cli crypt gd gdbm iconv mysql ncurses nls pcre readline reflection session snmp sockets spl ssl unicode xml xmlrpc zlib -adabas -bcmath -berkdb -birdstep -calendar -cdb -cjk -concurrentmodphp -ctype -curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dbase -dbmaker -debug -discard-path -doc -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -exif -fastbuild -fdftk -filter -firebird -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect -frontbase -ftp -gd-external -gmp -hash -imap -inifile -interbase -iodbc -ipv6 (-java-external) -json -kerberos -kolab -ldap -ldap-sasl -libedit -mcve -mhash -msql -mssql -mysqli -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pdo -pic -posix -postgres -qdbm -recode -sapdb -sharedext -sharedmem -simplexml -soap -solid -spell -sqlite -suhosin -sybase -sybase-ct -sysvipc -threads -tidy -tokenizer -truetype -wddx -xmlreader -xmlwriter -xpm -xsl -yaz -zip" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-analyzer/cacti-0.8.7e-r1  USE="snmp -doc -vhosts" 0 kB
```

Erzeugen der Datenbank in mysql incl. Berechtigungen usw. hat funktioniert.

----------

## 69719

Was sagt denn phpinfo() ?

----------

## think4urs11

selbst gefunden...

in /etc/php/cli-php5/php.ini muß mysql.so als extension mitgeladen werden (extension=php_mysql.so)

----------

## 69719

Sollte normalerweise mit dem USE Flag mysql und einem etc-update aktiviert werden.

----------

## think4urs11

soviel zur Theorie   :Sad: 

anyways - solved

----------

